# Lindsay Lohan entgeht mit Schuldbekenntnis Knast



## Mandalorianer (12 Mai 2011)

*Lindsay Lohan entgeht mit Schuldbekenntnis Knast :WOW:​*

Beim jüngsten Gerichtstermin durfte Lindsay Lohan zu Hause bleiben, ihre Anwältin machte sich auf den Weg zur Verhandlung in Los Angeles. Shawn Chapman Holley erklärte, ihre Mandantin habe sich wegen Diebstahls einer Halskette schuldig bekannt. Dass erspart Lindsay einen Prozess. Und sie kommt um eine weitere Haftstrafe herum.

Das Urteil von Richterin Stephanie Sautner hat jedoch noch folgende Konsequenzen für die Skandalnudel. Sie ist nun weitere drei Jahre auf Bewährung, sie muss sich außerdem einer Therapie unterziehen und einen Kurs für straffällige Ladendiebe besuchen.


Ihre Reaktion darauf: „Ich unterstütze die Entscheidung des Gerichts und sehe die Schuld, dass ich in dieser Situation stecke, bei mir. Ich bin froh, nun an meinem Leben und meiner Karriere arbeiten zu können. Ich finde, die Medien sollten ihre Aufmerksamkeit jetzt auf so wichtigen Themen wie Obdachlosigkeit und Gewalt in der Familie richten und nicht auf mich.“

So weit, so „gut“ für die Schauspielerin. Aber: Ende April wurde Lindsay zu vier Monaten Gefängnis und 480 Stunden Sozialdienst verdonnert, da sie mit dem Diebstahl gegen Bewährungsauflagen früherer Vergehen verstoßen hatte 

Weil die 24-Jährige sich nun aber schuldig bekannte, stehen die Chancen gut, dass sie die Haftstrafe zu Hause absitzen darf. Allerdings nur mit elektronischer Fußfessel. *Spätestens am 17. Juni muss Lindsay die Haftstrafe antreten. Und die dauert möglicherweise nur 14 Tage!* 

Im Zuge der Verhandlung wurde auch ein Bewährungsreport veröffentlicht. Darin steht, dass Lindsay Anfang Februar wieder Alkohol getrunken habe, denn ein Alkoholtest fiel positiv aus. Das war nach ihrem Aufenthalt in der Betty Ford Klinik!

Polizisten befragten im Anschluss Mitarbeiter in Restaurants, Hotels und Nachtclubs. In dem Dokument heißt es: „Der Bewährungshelfer ist überzeugt, dass die Sucht das Problem der Angeklagten ist.“

*
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (12 Mai 2011)

bah


----------



## UTux (12 Mai 2011)

Doppel bah, echt ohne Worte


----------



## Katzun (12 Mai 2011)

unglaublich!:angry:



> Sie ist nun weitere drei Jahre auf Bewährung



und was nutzt das wenn du ein promi bist?


----------



## Mandalorianer (12 Mai 2011)

happy09happy09


----------



## krawutz (13 Mai 2011)

Sagte ich es nicht ?! Nichts wird wirklich passieren, sie bekommt die hundertmillionste "letzte Chance" darf sich weitere zehntausend Jahre "bewähren" (weil das bisher immer so gut geklappt hat). Die Botschaft lautet : "Mach weiter so, wir tun dir nichts".


----------



## Chamser81 (13 Mai 2011)

Natürlich spielte hier der Promibonus wieder eine große Rolle aber man sollte es trotzdem nicht übertreiben denn eine Schwerverbrecherin (sie hat z.B. niemanden ermordet) ist sie ja nun auch nicht!


----------

